# No REW/win7 output to subwoofer



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi!

I can't get any output from REW v5 to my sub. Operating System = Win 7 64bit

I have ATI HDMI Output / Default Output selected for the "Output Device and Output". I use an auzentech soundcard for line in (selected for input device and seems to work fine).

I have tried changing the REW sample rate and matching it to the win7 advanced properties output sample rate.

I have also tried configuring the win7 audio properties (for the HDMI device = HA5770 video card) to stereo and 5.1. When I test each speaker in the 5.1 configuration menu, no sound is output when I select/test the subwoofer (all other channels are fine). However, my receiver (Denon AVR-4311) displays that it is receiving 3/2/1 signal. I have also tried setting both win7 and the receiver to stereo; output(win7)/input(Denon)/output(Denon - as opposed to multi channel output). But also tried multi channel output.

Using Media Player Classic with FFshow & reclock (or PowerDVD & reclock) and Foobar (with WASAPI plugin) all seem to output the (subwoofer) signal fine.

I have my receiver's crossover to main speakers set at 80hz (all mains set to small) and the LFE crossover set to 120hz.

Any suggestions?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,

A simple forum search using "HDMI" as the subject matter turned up some interesting info .

From that search ( assuming my quick perusal wasn't actually too quick ) ;

FWIW :

(i) REW doesn't support all the 5.1 ( multiple ) outputs directly / meaning ( I believe ) one can't directly send/address a stream of REW audio into the dedicated LF channel of the AVR .

(ii) REW will output through HDMI, but only into the HDMIs , main Left & Right (front) channels .

That's all I can offer .

<> cheers


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

OooooKay. Problem solved.

So I sat down last night to watch a movie and quess what? No sub output.

After investigating it turned out the output connector from my receiver to my BFD/amp had worked loose on the receiver.

REW and win7 config appear to be working and outputing the sub channel fine through HDMI

Thanks though EarlK for taking the time to help me.

Boy do I feel like an idiot! :R

Is there anyway to delete this thread..!?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Is there anyway to delete this thread..!?


There's no need to delete / your "situation" will eventually help someone else ( if they forum search "HDMI" ) .



> REW and win7 config appear to be working and outputting the sub channel fine through HDMI


I'm curious ;
- Is this sub signal being synthesized from signals present at the AVRs main LR outs / or / is it a discreet/dedicated sub signal which shows up solely at the AVRs output for sub-bass ?

<> cheers


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Actually, I'm not sure if I fully understand your question.

I presume that win7 operating system mixer splits the output (signal) generated by REW into the descrete channels (5.1) which is then fed to the avr (via HDMI) for processing. However, I also presume that if I chose stereo output from the win7 mixer, the avr would then split (synthesized?) the signal into 2.1 or 5.1 or whatever.

Or possibly REW bypasses the win7 mixer altogether in which case the latter process might hold?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I presume that win7 operating system mixer splits the output (signal) generated by REW into the descrete channels (5.1) which is then fed to the avr (via HDMI) for processing. However, I also presume that if I chose stereo output from the win7 mixer, the avr would then split (synthesized?) the signal into 2.1 or 5.1 or whatever.


Your presumption ( signal auto-splitting ) seems pretty consistent with what others have indicated ( that they would like to avoid ) as a "wish" for inclusion in future releases of REW .
- ie ; The ability of REW to address solely ( individually) any single channel of a 5.1 setup ( or one channel at a time, through DSP routing ). 



> Or possibly REW bypasses the win7 mixer altogether in which case the latter process might hold?


To avoid the computers builtin mixer ( at least for the PC OS ), REW would need to use ASIO drivers ( which hasn't yet been implemented as far as I know) .

<> cheers


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

EarlK said:


> To avoid the computers builtin mixer ( at least for the PC OS ), REW would need to use ASIO drivers ( which hasn't yet been implemented as far as I know).


Well, ASIO support has been implemented now, just not released yet as I have some more testing to do


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey John,

Thanks for the amazing software - I must say that the additional waterfall graphic under the filters line graph in v5 makes me think quite differently about how to adjust the filters - hopefully in a good way!

Output to descrete channels would be great. In my old NAD receiver I recall I could easily some how turn my main speakers off but I haven't managed to do that with my new Denon (although it may be possible) - that means I have to manually disconnect my mains to eq subs only, which is a real pain for a lazy git like me.


----------

